# MISC | Diesel Electric Multiple Unit (DEMU)



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

-- There's no mistaking its electric rotors, 11" through 17", right? :?​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​



trainrover said:


> Darn it, you're right, for it seems I really ought to have named that new thread yesterday DEMU :nuts:


----------

